# Zunisha vs Kaido



## Adhominem (Mar 31, 2016)

'World's strongest creature' Kaido vs the real WSC, Zunisha.

Each take turns unleashing their blows. No dodging.

Who do you think is stronger so far?


----------



## Beast (Mar 31, 2016)

Kaidou gets sent flying like a certain someone.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 31, 2016)

We can't really say

It depends on Jack's strenght

If Jack = Luffy , Zunisha is Roger level, so he has a chance
If Jack = Zoro, Kaido probably wins


----------



## Dunno (Mar 31, 2016)

Zunisha low diffs.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 31, 2016)

Dunno said:


> Zunisha low diffs.



Then he solos the admirals


----------



## Dunno (Mar 31, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> Then he solos the admirals



Nah, the admirals don't need to brag about their strength by pretending to try to suicide by doing stuff that isn't dangerous. They are confident in their abilities and don't need to work so hard to keep up their reputations. Kaido reminds my a lot of Mr. Satan. He might be slightly stronger, but his strength and power is still fake as hell and all of his time is devoted to keeping up the illusion of his strength. The admirals on the other hand are chill as hell. And chill as hell characters are usually monsters. Kaido has a DF preventing him from dying, but if Zunisha flips his boat over, he dies. The Admirals have a very good match-up against the huge elephant one the other hand, especially Aokiji.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 31, 2016)

Well this means Zunisha low diffs by tricks


----------



## Dunno (Mar 31, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> Well this means Zunisha low diffs by tricks



Nah. Zunisha would defeat him on land as well by knocking him unconscious quickly, but Kaido wouldn't die because of his DF. The water is what makes him die.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 31, 2016)

He didn't use his Mammoth Zoan though, so it might be mid diff?


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Mar 31, 2016)

On water Kaido will lose. On land he might survive.


----------



## Beast (Mar 31, 2016)

Jack is most likely gonna come baack with minor injuries... again.


----------



## NUMBA1TROLL (Mar 31, 2016)

Kaido loses.

Kaido can win, just not under these conditions.


----------



## Gohara (Mar 31, 2016)

I think that some are being hasty when judging Zou's and Jack's level of power.  We don't know how powerful either of them are coming into the fight.  They've barely even fought so far, and Zou has only bested Base Jack.  Even assuming that Zou is significantly more powerful than Jack, though (although I don't think that's a fair assumption to make), I don't see Zou defeating Kaidou.  To defeat Kaidou you basically have to be around the level of the most powerful characters in history, and it seems odd that Zou would be one of those characters.  Of course, this is all just IMO.


----------

